# Skunk Smell



## BinkyBunny (Jan 6, 2013)

I was holding Charlie and he got kind of scared and struggled to get away. Then all of a sudden both my husband and I could smell this awful skunk smell. It was identical to that of a skunk. Is that coming from charlie? Could he have gas or something?I put him back and I don't smell it anymore and he doesn't seem to smell like it anymore, but it was very weird.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 6, 2013)

could his scent glands be in need of cleaning? this site has info on how to check/clean them: http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/tabid/53/CategoryID/21/PID/940/Default.aspx


----------



## missyscove (Jan 6, 2013)

That skunky smell comes from their scent glands. If he's extra stinky it might be time to clean them out, but I've found I smell them more when they're in a new area and marking their territory (aka all the time right now since I'm bonding two buns).


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 6, 2013)

CLEAN THEM OUT :nosir: ?!?!? How is it that I never heard of that until now? I even had rabbit books with my first ones. So weird! You learn something everyday. How is this accomplished, dare I ask?


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 6, 2013)

luke warm water and q-tips


----------



## missyscove (Jan 6, 2013)

Be warned that cleaning them is extra stinky and I can usually kind of taste them for a while afterwards (... yeah...).


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 6, 2013)

FANTASTIC :grumpy:


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 6, 2013)

OK I cleaned him out and he looked VERY, VERY CLEAN.


----------



## Flick (Jan 7, 2013)

He "skunked" you. My French Lop, Honey, will do this when she's upset with me or frightened. I don't know if it's a conscious thing they can control or not. She came to me as an older rabbit from a shelter, unspayed and she skunked me all the time. Sometimes, I'd have to change clothes from being skunked. Once she was spayed and other health issues were taken care of and she was less frightened, the skunking decreased by 97%. But, I will almost certainly get skunked when I take her to the vet. None of my other 4 rabbits have done this, but I got them when they were well under a year old and had them spayed and neutered as soon as possible.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 7, 2013)

missyscove said:


> Be warned that cleaning them is extra stinky and I can usually kind of taste them for a while afterwards (... yeah...).


Hahaha. I chuckled to myself about this. Thanks for the last Christina!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 7, 2013)

Flick said:


> He "skunked" you. My French Lop, Honey, will do this when she's upset with me or frightened. I don't know if it's a conscious thing they can control or not. She came to me as an older rabbit from a shelter, unspayed and she skunked me all the time. Sometimes, I'd have to change clothes from being skunked. Once she was spayed and other health issues were taken care of and she was less frightened, the skunking decreased by 97%. But, I will almost certainly get skunked when I take her to the vet. None of my other 4 rabbits have done this, but I got them when they were well under a year old and had them spayed and neutered as soon as possible.



one of my gliders (the bitchy one) skunks me whenever she's throwing a really bad fit... man, it stinks!


----------



## erinmoveit (Jan 7, 2013)

Scent glands are never a pretty thing.. ick!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, do you remember when I though Houdini was gassy, well I´m pretty sure now that it was his scent glands, it was when I was trying to do the re.bond and I kept smelling what I thought was a fart but he´s be doing it again today when I had him in the bath with Snowy and it really is strong, obviously he isn´t happy being in there. I must actually get round to checking them although now he´s not a smelly bun...I did read about this but just didn´t associate it....good job he´s not black and white or I¨d be calling him Skunky....no offence little Ellie, I bet you always smell of roses lmao :bouquet:


----------

